# La viven molestando con bromas pesadas en el colegio porque es tímida y sumisa



## Gamen

Buen día.

En español usamos el verbo "molestar" con el significado de "disturbare". Ahora me pregunto: ¿El verbo "molestare" en italiano sólo tiene un sentido de "acoso sexual"?

Ejemplo:

La viven molestando con bromas pesadas en el colegio porque es tímida y sumisa.

Mi intento:
La vivono *disturbando *con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é tmida e remissiva.

Si en este contexto no quiero dar el significado de "acoso sexual", no debería usar "molestare". ¿No es cierto?

Sólo debería usar "molestare" en sentido sexual. Ejemplo:

Quello pedofilo vive *molestando* ai bambini di scuola con insinuazioni molto procaci e perfino con toccate disonesti.
Ese pedófilo vive acosando (abusando sexualmente) a los chicos de escuela con insinuaciones muy procaces y hasta toqueteos deshonestos.

¿Es correcto?

Agradezco su ayuda.



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Geviert

En italiano, el verbo _molestare _quiere decir _compiere un'azione insistente, per lo più volontaria, di disturbo_. Es decir, _importunare, infastidire ,recare molestia_. Puede connotar el significado de "molestia sexual" si el objeto de la molestia es generalmente una mujer, pero no es la denotación primaria del verbo (como afirmas). En tus ejemplos, es correcto el uso del verbo _molestare _(hay que retocar las frases, sin embargo, esos gerundios no quedan), porque el contexto de cada frase lo justifica (pedófilo, scherzi pesanti).


----------



## Agró

Gamen, ¿podrías explicar a qué o a quién se refiere "la"? Da la impresión de que tiene alguna relación con alguien que es "tímida y sumisa". Me gustaría ayudar pero no entiendo la frase en español.

Ejemplo:

*La *viven molestando con bromas pesadas en el colegio porque es tímida y sumisa.


----------



## Gamen

Hola
La viven molestando [a ella]. Es una chica.


----------



## Agró

Gamen said:


> Hola
> La viven molestando [a ella]. Es una chica.


No, lo siento.
"La" no puede ser complemento de "viven", a menos que se refiera a "la vida" o algo parecido.
_Viven molestándo*la*... _sería correcto gramaticalmente, pero tampoco me entusiasma.
Por eso, creo que en italiano tampoco puede ser _"*La *vivono..."_.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Agró.
Por acá decimos "la viven molestando", "lo viven molestando", "me viven molestando", etc.
También "viven molestándola", "viven molestándolo", "viven molestándome".
Me suena totalmente natural.
Tal vez sea un uso local.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La mia intenzione non era discutere se "la viven + gerundio" o "me viven + gerundio" era corretto in spagnolo.

Dunque vado a riformulare la frase. Ho pensato che potesse capirsi bene in tutto il mondo ispanico e latinoamericano.


Passano tutto il tempo *disturbando *con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é tmida e remissiva.
(La molestan continuamente con bromas pesadas en la escuela porque es tímida y sumisa).
Quello pedofilo passa tutto il tempo *molestando* ai bambini di scuola con insinuazioni molto procaci e perfino con toccate disonesti.
(Ese pedófilo molesta continuamente a los chicos de escuela con insunuaciones muy procaces y hasta toqueteos deshonestos).

¿Vengono usati correttamente i vebi "disturbare" (con il senso di infastidire) e "molestare" (con el senso di attaccare sessualmente) in questi esempi?
Ho tentato di fare una contraposizione tra el senso piú generale di disturbare ed il senso piú legato al terreno sessuale [molestare].

Vi ringrazio del vostro aiuto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gamen said:


> Passano tutto il tempo *disturbandola *con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é tmida e remissiva.



Non puoi omettere LA.


----------



## Gamen

Certo. Grazie Paulfromitaly.
E' valida la contraposizione che ho fatto? "Disturbare" come "dare fastidio", "infastidire" in generale e "molestare" con il significato esclusivamente sessuale?

Comunque, potrei usare "molestare" se il attacco non é di natura sessuale nel esempio dato?

Passano tutto il tempo *molestandola *con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é tmida e remissiva.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nota: Nel segundo esempio sono sicuro che "molestare" é corretto dato che questo verbo ha primariamente un senso sessuale attualmente o, almeno, di solito viene associato a un fatto di quell'indole.

Quello pedofilo passa tutto il tempo *molestando* ai bambini di scuola con insinuazioni molto procaci e perfino con toccate disonesti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Molestare è il verbo giusto se le molestie sono di natura sessuale.
Non è detto però che se un uomo molesta una donna, le molestie siano sicuramente di natura sessuale.


----------



## Gamen

Grazie.
Ora, "molestare" può essere usato se il disturbo non é di natura sessuale?

E valido dire quindi
Passano tutto il tempo *molestandola *(non sessualmente) con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é timida e remissiva?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gamen said:


> Grazie.
> Ora, "molestare" può essere usato se il disturbo non é di natura sessuale? *SI*
> 
> E valido dire quindi
> Passano tutto il tempo *molestandola *(non sessualmente) con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é timida e remissiva?


----------



## Gamen

Tante grazie caro Paul.
Un saluto cordiale.


----------



## Neuromante

No entiendo lo de "la viven molestando". Vivir no es un verbo transitivo


----------



## King Crimson

Personalmente non userei "molestare" in questo caso, proprio per la connotazione che ha assunto il verbo in certi contesti ("fare oggetto di attenzioni sessuali non desiderate", da Treccani). Tra l'altro credo che questo sia un significato che il verbo ha assunto abbastanza di recente (ai tempi di Dante non credo proprio che esistesse, ma questo è un altro discorso).
Si potrebbe usare, invece, "tormentare": _Passano tutto il tempo a tormentarla con degli scherzi pesanti a scuola perché é timida e remissiva_. Nel caso di scherzi, anche pesanti, mi sembra una soluzione che può funzionare.
Anche angariare forse, è un verbo un po' desueto e anche dal tono letterario, ma mi piace.


----------



## Gamen

Tante grazie King per i suggerimenti!
Certo, "tormentare" va bene anche. (Spagnolo: "atormentar"). Forse "vessare", secondo ho visto nel dizionario della Casa.
Veramente non conoscevo "angariare". Mai l'avevo sentito.
Saluti.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Gamen,
una curiosità: 'tormentar' o 'atormentar'? Nei dizionari (anche su quello Spa-Eng di WR) ho trovato il secondo ma non il primo.

EDIT: 'vessare' appartiene allo stesso registro di 'angariare'. Ha un che di desueto e letterario. Credo che al giorno d'oggi siano usati molto poco e sicuramente non dai giovani


----------



## Gamen

Sí "atomentar" en español. La escribí pensando en italiano.


----------

